# Alstom Siemens Rail Business Merger in the works



## jis (Sep 25, 2017)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-22/alstom-confirms-talks-with-siemens-on-tie-up-of-rail-businesses



> Alstom SA said it’s in talks with Germany’s Siemens AG about a possible combination of their rail businesses, a tie-up that would bring together two former European arch-rivals and leave Canada’s Bombardier Inc. exposed to cut-throat competition from China.
> The boards of Siemens and Alstom are scheduled to meet early next week to approve the deal, which may be announced as early as Tuesday, according to people familiar with the matter, who asked not to be identified because the talks are private. The German company would transfer its rolling material and signaling businesses to its French counterpart in exchange for a stake of about 50 percent in the enlarged Alstom, said the people.


Interesting times ....


----------



## railiner (Sep 25, 2017)

Any chance the EU would block the merger?


----------



## jis (Sep 25, 2017)

Unlikely. As is mentioned, it is forming the Airbus for rail equipment. Europeans like to do such things for preserving European industry. They have done such things repeatedly in the past. As long as there is no government subsidy involved they will most likely let it sail through.


----------



## jis (Mar 28, 2018)

Final agreement in place on the merger:

Boards still have to vote and regulatory review has to be completed.

https://www.railwayage.com/financeleasing/28282/?RAchannel=news

Just imagine Acela IIs, Brightline, single level cars for Midwest and California, Diesels all around, Electrics all around, all from a single company in the US.


----------



## jis (May 17, 2018)

Siemens Alstom agree on their new Board....

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/people/single-view/view/siemens-alstom-board-agreed.html


----------

